# Tim Tebow



## Rackemup HC (Feb 2, 2008)

I have heard rumors that Tim Tebow (mr. heisman)is a member on woodys. GO GATORS! Is this true.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2008)

Well if he is...................How's that shoulder feeling after those DAWGS took a bite??????


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 2, 2008)

It looked pretty good while he was holding that heisman trophy up!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 2, 2008)

???? Idk


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2008)

who is tim tebow, is he related to elton john


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2008)

Didn't look to good in the bowl game huh???????? I didn't say he wasn't good because he is, but man come on..................... Meyer is gonna get him killed if he tries to run him like that all four years. He is gonna have to get him some help. IDK?????? It figures


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2008)

the DAWGS have the total package


----------



## brynman (Feb 2, 2008)

He'll have some help with the USC transfer, but no backfield will compete with that of the dawgs! GO DAWGS!


----------



## bowbuck (Feb 2, 2008)

if mr. tebow is a woody's member welcome to the fire.   Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2008)

i hear Hawaii is looking for a q.b.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 2, 2008)

HAHA LOL, I love this forum!!! Gaotrs kill more dawgs than michael vick!


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2008)

sounds like moreno and stafford need to investigate the situation


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 2, 2008)

settle down dude, just wanted to know if he was a member okay.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, now back to deer hunting.


----------



## riprap (Feb 2, 2008)

they were talking bama football over in sports talk, i appologize to all the freindly folks that are reading.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> HAHA LOL, I love this forum!!! Gaotrs kill more dawgs than michael vick!


Check your overall record vs UGA there buddy..........................


----------



## brynman (Feb 2, 2008)

8 returning starters on each side of the ball and lose 2 games? I don't think so. Georgia could have beaten anyone the way they were playing at the end of the year. UT will be a joke next year. Where did they finish in the final rankings?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2008)

The only JOKE I see is you..................nobody claimed we should be the national champs. As for the bowl game there genuis, you play who the freakin BCS puts in front of you and the DAWGS did just that. They may lose 2...for that matter they may lose 4 or 5 who knows?????? Certainly not you


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2008)

Wide awake there homey.....................
Come on outta the closet and tell us who you root for so we can see where your boys finished


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 2, 2008)

proside said:


> certainly not you? makes no sense to us here in the deer hunting forum...what happened you guys get ran out of the sports forum?



What in the world are you talking about???????? If you'll look back and see this thread was started by a **** fan............


----------



## threadfin-nole (Feb 2, 2008)

I hate those jort wearing mullet headed gaytors from hogtown.
Nothing worse than a gaytor.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 2, 2008)

nothing like bashing some dogs no matter where it is.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 2, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> I have heard rumors that Tim Tebow (mr. heisman)is a member on woodys. GO GATORS! Is this true.



I think he goes by JMike on here.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 2, 2008)

Moved this to the sports forum.


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 3, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Moved this to the sports forum.



Bout time!!



GO DAWGS


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 3, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> I think he goes by JMike on here.


There is the answer i was looking for! Thanks. This was not meant to be about sports, i was just looking to hear if he was on this forum, thats why i put it in the hunting forum. Best of luck to your favorite teams this year!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> HAHA LOL, I love this forum!!! Gaotrs kill more dawgs than michael vick!



And them Gators aren't that smart!!! Can't even spell Gaotrs!!.. What a bunch of idots...


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2008)

proside said:


> dawg fans ar a joke....so what you beat FLa this year...you lost to Tenn the last 2 years by 50 + points...lost to USC at home and you still think you deserve the NC game... you guys beat some weak rainbow team and all  of the sudden you are all that!! I bet you loose at least 2 games next year...BET????



  I bet we beat yall and I bet Superman cries _again_!!!
Yall are hillarious!!  I love Florida fans!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> And them Gators aren't that smart!!! Can't even spell Gaotrs!!.. What a bunch of idots...



:  Get em Browning Slayer!!  They're like renegade seals.  They have to be trained everyday!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 3, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> HAHA LOL, I love this forum!!! Gaotrs kill more dawgs than michael vick!



42-30
And I believe the Dawgs have the overall record!
Where did you hear that rumor? Just wondering!
Go Dawgs!


----------



## creekbender (Feb 3, 2008)

Go Dawgs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> And them Gators aren't that smart!!! Can't even spell Gaotrs!!.. What a bunch of idots...



Wow!!! This comment from someone who roots for a team called the Dawgs..... ........


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 3, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Wow!!! This comment from someone who roots for a team called the Dawgs..... ........



There is a bit of a difference there bull, most DAWG fans spell it that way on purpose..........................Don't mock what you don't understand.....


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> And them Gators aren't that smart!!! Can't even spell Gaotrs!!.. What a bunch of idots...



browning is going to get on to someone for mistyping

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1847612#post1847612 


 "Accubond, wake up and got back to those Knoxville government schools "


----------



## bullgator (Feb 3, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> There is a bit of a difference there bull, most DAWG fans spell it that way on purpose..........................Don't mock what you don't understand.....



I understand it just fine... it's called a double standard! Geez, if all dog fans believe in hypocritical double standards then I guess Hillary will carry Georgia!!!

HEADLINES: President Hillary Clinton thanks Dawg fans!!


----------



## chadair (Feb 3, 2008)

bullgator said:


> I understand it just fine... it's called a double standard! Geez, if all dog fans believe in hypocritical double standards then I guess Hillary will carry Georgia!!!
> 
> HEADLINES: President Hillary Clinton thanks Dawg fans!!



everything these guys spew out is double standard they think because UGA leads the series against UF and they beat UF this year, but UT leads the series with them and uT won the game this year and it means absolutely nothing

 Yall can't have it both ways


----------



## kevina (Feb 4, 2008)

*your mistaken*



Rackemup HC said:


> I have heard rumors that Tim Tebow (mr. heisman)is a member on woodys. GO GATORS! Is this true.



what you heard is that he likes "WOODYS"


----------



## creekbender (Feb 4, 2008)

kevina said:


> what you heard is that he likes "WOODYS"


----------



## bullgator (Feb 4, 2008)

kevina said:


> what you heard is that he likes "WOODYS"



Sounds like you have some inside info there, or should I say firstHAND knowledge!!!!.........


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 4, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> I have heard rumors that Tim Tebow (mr. heisman)is a member on woodys. GO GATORS! Is this true.


Thantos
Kiss them -aws,beg for forgiveness.
That explains it all.
Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoeMaster (Feb 4, 2008)

What's really funny is that most Dawg fans actually believe that their little cheerleading dance and black uniforms won them the game last season and the fact that Tim Tebow's shoulder was seriously injured had nothing to do with them winning.  What a joke!!  The fact is that the Dawgs lucked out and they know it........just like Florida did a few years back when Shockley was hurt and Joe T led them to another humilating loss to the Gators.  I seriously doubt that will happen again next season.  I'm all for a little friendly rivalry, but the reality of it is.....both schools have good football programs, good coaches, and good players.  However, you must admit that the Gators have held the upper hand lately.  I can't wait for the next game........GO GATORS!!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been talking to some of the players here at UF, and they said they will be very surprised if they don't go all the way this year!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 4, 2008)

I heard that the FL./GA. is not going to be at J ville this year, cause their contract w/ Alltel sta. is up?


----------



## bbqman (Feb 4, 2008)

And I thought those "Bama" boys were a bunch of winers. 

Q: What does a Bama fan and a maggot have in common? 

A: They can both live off of a dead Bear for 20 years!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2008)

chadair said:


> browning is going to get on to someone for mistyping
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=1847612#post1847612
> 
> ...




My spelling was right! I just put an "o" where an "e" should have been.. I was getting on to him for his spelling!

I was also pointing out that he spelled Gator wrong.. Isn't that like forgetting your childs name? 
And I don't think I have ever messed up the word "DAWG"!


----------



## Itchy Finger (Feb 5, 2008)

Faster than a speeding turtle, more powerful than a mouse, able to leap tall midgets in a second bound, it's a bird, it's a plane, IT'S...IT'S...TIM TEBOW!

Below is the reaction Timmy T had after some one *finally* told him that the easter bunny wasn't real!


----------



## Itchy Finger (Feb 5, 2008)

All kidding aside. I think Tebow is a great athlete! More importantly, I think he is a good guy!

I mean no harm in my kidding. Hey, I'm a Georgia fan. It's only natural I pick at the Gator fans. Dawgs will be Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2008)

Itchy Finger said:


> Faster than a speeding turtle, more powerful than a mouse, able to leap tall midgets in a second bound, it's a bird, it's a plane, IT'S...IT'S...TIM TEBOW!
> 
> Below is the reaction Timmy T had after some one *finally* told him that the easter bunny wasn't real!






Boy I'm glad Stafford don't cry like a little girl!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> What's really funny is that most Dawg fans actually believe that their little cheerleading dance and black uniforms won them the game last season and the fact that Tim Tebow's shoulder was seriously injured had nothing to do with them winning.  What a joke!!  The fact is that the Dawgs lucked out and they know it........just like Florida did a few years back when Shockley was hurt and Joe T led them to another humilating loss to the Gators.  I seriously doubt that will happen again next season.  I'm all for a little friendly rivalry, but the reality of it is.....both schools have good football programs, good coaches, and good players.  However, you must admit that the Gators have held the upper hand lately.  I can't wait for the next game........GO GATORS!!



No the dancing was nice though..............the reason they won the game is simple, they played better and took it to the ****s. Now most all **** fans say "well Timmy was hurt, if he had been healthy" yada....yada.....yada. Our defense was on him like white on rice from the word go............................... You got beat. Ya'll give us hades saying Dawg fans whine...............look in the mirror before ya gripe a whole lot. Oh yeah, did you even watch the Ga/Fla game there doemaster?????? UGA didn't wear the black jerseys till the Auburn game


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> UGA didn't wear the black jerseys till the Auburn game




And at the Sugar Bowl!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2008)

Though I'm not a gator fan, I wonder how many folks would hurl insults to Tebow's face.  From what I understand (putting football aside), he's a great young man, has done quite a bit of missionary work.  I also believe that he's going to one day be seriously injured if he keeps running 25 times a game.  The boy has NFL written all over him.


----------



## DoeMaster (Feb 5, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> No the dancing was nice though..............the reason they won the game is simple, they played better and took it to the ****s. Now most all **** fans say "well Timmy was hurt, if he had been healthy" yada....yada.....yada. Our defense was on him like white on rice from the word go............................... You got beat. Ya'll give us hades saying Dawg fans whine...............look in the mirror before ya gripe a whole lot. Oh yeah, did you even watch the Ga/Fla game there doemaster?????? UGA didn't wear the black jerseys till the Auburn game



Nope didn't watch the game.........I was in the woods hunting.  I listened to some of it on the radio.  You're right about the black jerseys.....my mistake!!  However, you're wrong about the injury not making a difference.  I'm not saying that the Dawgs didn't play well.....they did.  All I'm saying is that Tebow's shoulder injury hurt the Gators and was a lucky break for GA.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 5, 2008)

Played some basket ball with him the other say, and i think he could start on the gator basketball team! He shot like 6or7 three's in a row.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> No the dancing was nice though..............the reason they won the game is simple, they played better and took it to the ****s. Now most all **** fans say "well Timmy was hurt, if he had been healthy" yada....yada.....yada. Our defense was on him like white on rice from the word go............................... You got beat. Ya'll give us hades saying Dawg fans whine...............look in the mirror before ya gripe a whole lot. Oh yeah, did you even watch the Ga/Fla game there doemaster?????? UGA didn't wear the black jerseys till the Auburn game



Yeah his little hurt shoulder was the reason we sacked him six times I guess.  It wasn't even his throwing shoulder!!  If he can't beat you without running then he doesn't need to play quarterback.  I love how they say that _we_ whine alot.  But if they do it it's different.  They give us you know what every time they beat us and then they act like they don't get it when we return the favor.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2008)

*More Bear Talk*



bbqman said:


> And I thought those "Bama" boys were a bunch of winers.
> 
> Q: What does a Bama fan and a maggot have in common?
> 
> A: They can both live off of a dead Bear for 20 years!



ON HERE FROM DAWG FANS THAN ANYONE ELSE?


----------



## parker2906 (Feb 5, 2008)

im tired of hearing that his shoulder was hurt... that is the worst excuse ive ever heard... for someone who can loose to michigan who got beat by app. state, so you can keep on saying we lost to UT but they played for the SEC championship so whine somewhere else...


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2008)

*This Is True!*



parker2906 said:


> im tired of hearing that his shoulder was hurt... that is the worst excuse ive ever heard... for someone who can loose to michigan who got beat by app. state, so you can keep on saying we lost to UT but they played for the SEC championship so whine somewhere else...



TENN WAS THE BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DIVISION!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2008)

kevina said:


> ON HERE FROM DAWG FANS THAN ANYONE ELSE?



_What_??!!!  Do you read your own posts before you print them?


----------



## chadair (Feb 5, 2008)

parker2906 said:


> im tired of hearing that his shoulder was hurt... that is the worst excuse ive ever heard... for someone who can loose to michigan who got beat by app. state, so you can keep on saying we lost to UT but they played for the SEC championship so whine somewhere else...



 no whinnin from me. Uga out played and out coached UF in that game still hated out it turned out tho


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2008)

*Please Pull A Post Of Mine*



South GA Dawg said:


> _What_??!!!  Do you read your own posts before you print them?




BRINGING UP THE BEAR. PLEASE DO! IF YOU CANNOT, YOUR APPOLOGY IS ACCEPTED!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2008)

kevina said:


> BRINGING UP THE BEAR. PLEASE DO! IF YOU CANNOT, YOUR APPOLOGY IS ACCEPTED!



Not what I was talking about.  That post didn't make any sense.  I don't apologize for anything that I say on here because unlike a small percentage here, I don't cross the line and get personal.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2008)

*Accepted*



South GA Dawg said:


> Not what I was talking about.  That post didn't make any sense.  I don't apologize for anything that I say on here because unlike a small percentage here, I don't cross the line and get personal.



THAT IS WHAT I THOUGHT.

NOTHING PERSONAL.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2008)

kevina said:


> TENN WAS THE BEST TEAM IN THE EAST DIVISION!





Luckiest team in the East! Nothing like a 4 loss team to represent the East...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 5, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't apologize for anything that I say on here.



Me either... Then again, that's cause I'm always right!


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Feb 5, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> I have heard rumors that Tim Tebow (mr. heisman)is a member on woodys. GO GATORS! Is this true.





Rackemup HC said:


> Played some basket ball with him the other say, and i think he could start on the gator basketball team! He shot like 6or7 three's in a row.



So, why not ask him yourself. Or did those 6 sacks jog his memory that bad. By the way, how was his shoulder during that Michigan game?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> All I'm saying is that Tebow's shoulder injury hurt the Gators and was a lucky break for GA.



Pot meet kettle..........Anytime a DAWG fan says anything about the game where Shockley was hurt and Joe T. played. They are automatically whinning.............................So I take it you are whinning a bit about the allmighty supercalfiagilisticexpialidocious Tebow playing hurt huh?????? He wasn't hurt against Michigan in the bowl what happened there?????? I'm not saying he is not good cause he is..... Anyone that doesn't see that doesn't know much about football......................But you got beat, just accept it and move on


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 5, 2008)

proside said:


> ROFL  come on Dawg fans all @ one time ....DEE DEE DEE....... You  are calling a team lucky that went to the SEC Champ game that beat you the last 2 years by 50 + points.  AGAIN all at one time........DEE DEE DEE



DEE DEE DEE
What??????

I personally never said UT was lucky.................... they stomped our tails the past two games....no excuses. But we did finish up pretty good despite a couple of losses huh?????


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> So, why not ask him yourself. Or did those 6 sacks jog his memory that bad. By the way, how was his shoulder during that Michigan game?


Cause he was too bussy answering stafford's questions on how to win a heisman trophy.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Feb 5, 2008)

proside said:


> dawg fans ar a joke....so what you beat FLa this year...you lost to Tenn the last 2 years by 50 + points...lost to USC at home and you still think you deserve the NC game... you guys beat some weak rainbow team and all  of the sudden you are all that!! I bet you loose at least 2 games next year...BET????



 BLAH BLAH who asked you


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 5, 2008)

proside said:


> ROFL  come on Dawg fans all @ one time ....DEE DEE DEE....... You  are calling a team lucky that went to the SEC Champ game that beat you the last 2 years by 50 + points.  AGAIN all at one time........DEE DEE DEE



Blah, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 6, 2008)

proside said:


> Last time I checked Tebow did not play defense it was michigans offense that beat them. So when you start blaming people for why a team  lost....calll it like it is ...dont be player hating cause you are jealous and dont be mad at Tebow that he doesnt get pictures of himself passed out by an empty keg!!!



  I am not now or ever will be jealous of Tebow. The boy is one of the best players out there. Go back and check my posts over the past year or so............. I have not talked or downgraded the kid a bit. Get your facts straight before you go pointing fingers.............................................

If you'll take off the orange sunglasses there were pics of him out there as well..............................


----------



## hambone44 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well if he is...................How's that shoulder feeling after those DAWGS took a bite?????? **** on the *******s





now that's funny I dont care who ye are right thar!

TEE-BLOW


----------



## hambone44 (Feb 6, 2008)

kevina said:


> what you heard is that he likes "WOODYS"



wooahahhahahaha.....

yes!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Feb 7, 2008)

proside said:


> Last time I checked Tebow did not play defense it was michigans offense that beat them. So when you start blaming people for why a team  lost....calll it like it is ...dont be player hating cause you are jealous and dont be mad at Tebow that he doesnt get pictures of himself passed out by an empty keg!!!



Yawn..........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2008)

proside said:


> dont be mad at Tebow that he doesnt get pictures of himself passed out by an empty keg!!!



Hold on there Sparky.... He was holding the keg over his head and posing with a hot little lady.. Not passed out! 







I think Tebow was the jealous one after seeing this pic!!


----------



## creekbender (Feb 7, 2008)

proside said:


> dont be player hating cause you are jealous and dont be mad at Tebow that he doesnt get pictures of himself passed out by an empty keg!!!



i'd rather be passed out next to a keg instead of crying like a lil ***** on the field


----------



## kevina (Feb 7, 2008)

*whats wrong with this?*

spooning dawgy style


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2008)

proside said:


> Most true sports fans would rather have their Heisman trophy winning QB crying on the field after a loss



Not ME!! Sorry, but there is "NO CRYING" in football!!

Hmmm... Kegger or crying... Hard decision....

Bunch of Gator sissy's...
I bet Tebow wears pink thongs under his pads and really likes showering after practice..


----------



## creekbender (Feb 7, 2008)

proside said:


> Most true sports fans would rather have their Heisman trophy winning QB crying on the field after a loss, than passed out by a keg !!!!
> 
> But after all you are a dog fan what should I expect?



i aint never passed out holding my head up or holding a cup in one hand either , i hope i never see the day that stafford cries out on he field . poor lil timmy , i hope his arm gets better before the next time the dawgs roll around


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 7, 2008)

creekbender said:


> i aint never passed out holding my head up or holding a cup in one hand either , i hope i never see the day that stafford cries out on he field . poor lil timmy , i hope his arm gets better before the next time the dawgs roll around



Whew... Man, I'm sorry you never partied as a young lad but I did my share of passing out holding an "Empty" cup in my hand... 


Stafford is from Texas... They don't cry in Texas or in Georgia!.. They cry in the SWAMP!!



> i hope his arm gets better before the next time the dawgs roll around



He'll probably hurt holding his mirror before the game... Or that will be his excuse..


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2008)

proside said:


> Most true sports fans would rather have their Heisman trophy winning QB crying on the field after a loss, than passed out by a keg !!!!
> 
> But after all you are a dog fan what should I expect?



Hey man that's cool if that's what yall like down there.  Not saying that Tebow isn't a good player.  I would just hate it if any of our guys cried on the field or in an interview after a loss.  It just looks bad.  "I didn't get what I wanted so now I'm gonna cry."  If Stafford did it I'd want to smack him in the mouth and tell him to dry it up.  Everybody hates losing ,especially to a rival.  But crying?


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2008)

Let's see...an SEC championship ring, a national championship ring, and a Heisman Trophy.....yep, nobody would want to trade lives with him.








Except maybe Matt "the stuper" Stafford


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Except maybe Matt "the stuper" Stafford



Yes, we all realize Tebow is the next Messiah that will walk on water and cure diseases. But ole stuper boy (if thats what ya wanna call him) sure out shined him in October huh?????? 
Let me see.........













ummm here it comes...........


















oh yeah that is it I think it was something like






42-30


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Let's see...an SEC championship ring, a national championship ring, and a Heisman Trophy.....yep, nobody would want to trade lives with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Yeah and how much did Superman have to do with those championships?  I give credit where credit is due and that is to a guy yall have totally forgotten about.  Remember Chris Leak?  Remember that guy?  Yeah, the one yall  booed?  Remember him?  The one  who held yall's team together when things could have easily fallen apart and who had way more class than the Florida fanbase ever thought about having.  You can thank him for said championships.  Until Superman wins anything other than individual awards as a STARTER, you can go somewhere else with that garbage about how he is the best thing since sliced bread because I'm not gonna listen to it.  He is a good football player but Leak won yall the championships.  Oh how quickly they forget.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes, we all realize Tebow is the next Messiah that will walk on water and cure diseases. But ole stuper boy (if thats what ya wanna call him) sure out shined him in October huh??????
> Let me see.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chadair (Feb 7, 2008)

South GA Dawg;1862200but Leak won yall the championships.  Oh how quickly they forget.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm thankful for what C.Leak did at UF. But I don't believe UF wins SEC or  N.C without Tebow. Many of drives were kept alive on 3rd down because of Tebow. Where as Leak proved that year and the years before that he would not do whatever had to be done to get a first down. If it was 3rd and 3 and Leak had nowhere to throw the ball, there was no cance of him lowering his pads and getting 3 to 4 yards. Too many times he slid well short of a 1st down. And I am not saying he was scared, I would say he was taught as a youngster (his dad was his high school coach) to stay healthy to fight another time. And thats the reason for the booing, which I personally thought was uncalled for.
> 
> And everyone new that Tebow was gonna be something special, even before he graduated from high school.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes, we all realize Tebow is the next Messiah that will walk on water and cure diseases. But ole stuper boy (if thats what ya wanna call him) sure out shined him in October huh??????
> Let me see.........
> 
> ummm here it comes...........
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah and how much did Superman have to do with those championships?  I give credit where credit is due and that is to a guy yall have totally forgotten about.  Remember Chris Leak?  Remember that guy?  Yeah, the one yall  booed?  Remember him?  The one  who held yall's team together when things could have easily fallen apart and who had way more class than the Florida fanbase ever thought about having.  You can thank him for said championships.  Until Superman wins anything other than individual awards as a STARTER, you can go somewhere else with that garbage about how he is the best thing since sliced bread because I'm not gonna listen to it.  He is a good football player but Leak won yall the championships.  Oh how quickly they forget.





Oh man...getting some of you dogs woofin' is toooo easy. Like taking an empty beer can from a drunkin Ga. QB.

Heck, I even forgot the Maxwell and some other (Davey?) awards Tebow won.....that means I've forgotten more of Tebow's awards than Stafford has won.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oh man...getting some of you dogs woofin' is toooo easy. Like taking an empty beer can from a drunkin Ga. QB.
> 
> Heck, I even forgot the Maxwell and some other (Davey?) awards Tebow won.....that means I've forgotten more of Tebow's awards than Stafford has won.



You can say all you want there homey, but the fact is ole stuperboy has won something as a starter ole timmy boy hasn't

 The Cocktail party....................ever heard of it????????


----------



## JKG (Feb 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oh man...getting some of you dogs woofin' is toooo easy. Like taking an empty beer can from a drunkin Ga. QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Bull Gator - You know they were runnerup's in the SEC East this past year and beat the Gators for the third time in what 17years.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2008)

Unicoidawg said:


> You can say all you want there homey, but the fact is ole stuperboy has won something as a starter ole timmy boy hasn't
> 
> The Cocktail party....................ever heard of it????????



  Oh man you beat me to it!!  I knew he would have some little smarty pants comeback for what I said even though I was sticking up for Leak more than anything.  Good stuff!!  Good shot my man!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm thankful for what C.Leak did at UF. But I don't believe UF wins SEC or  N.C without Tebow. Many of drives were kept alive on 3rd down because of Tebow. Where as Leak proved that year and the years before that he would not do whatever had to be done to get a first down. If it was 3rd and 3 and Leak had nowhere to throw the ball, there was no cance of him lowering his pads and getting 3 to 4 yards. Too many times he slid well short of a 1st down. And I am not saying he was scared, I would say he was taught as a youngster (his dad was his high school coach) to stay healthy to fight another time. And thats the reason for the booing, which I personally thought was uncalled for.
> 
> And everyone new that Tebow was gonna be something special, even before he graduated from high school.



I figured you didn't boo him.  He really got treated bad by some of the fans though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 7, 2008)

bullgator said:


> Oh man...getting some of you dogs woofin' is toooo easy. Like taking an empty beer can from a drunkin Ga. QB.
> 
> Heck, I even forgot the Maxwell and some other (Davey?) awards Tebow won.....that means I've forgotten more of Tebow's awards than Stafford has won.



Yeah that's funny.  Real insightful.  What I said is still true.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 7, 2008)

I really don't have any dislike for Stafford at all. I think he's a typical college kid enjoying the college life. I also happen to believe he's a pretty good quarterback who is just beginning to reach his stride.
That said, I'm just letting you know that all the Tebow bashers need to be able to cover their 6.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Feb 7, 2008)

The current best selling bumper sticker in Athens GA.


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 7, 2008)

Gentlemen, gentlemen, gentlemen.......

None of this really matters.  The only important thing is that 

LSU is the SEC and BCS Champions ---- Again!


Forget about fighting for position below the #1 ranking.  As Ricky Bobby's daddy always told him - 

"If you ain't first, you're last!"


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 7, 2008)

Well i guess us gators know the phrase "BCS Champions----Again! "


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 8, 2008)

Rackemup HC said:


> Well i guess us gators know the phrase "BCS Champions----Again! "


 

Not yet, they don't.  LSU is the only team to win the BCS Championship more than once.  UF only has one *BCS* Championship.

http://new-orleans-resort.com/bcs_national_champions.shtml


----------



## Rackemup HC (Feb 8, 2008)

"National champ"  my bad


----------



## Gaddimo75 (Feb 8, 2008)

chadair said:


> I'm thankful for what C.Leak did at UF. But I don't believe UF wins SEC or  N.C without Tebow. Many of drives were kept alive on 3rd down because of Tebow. .



where was he for the SEC championship and BCS National Championship this past season. Man you guys put way too much on that Heisman. When he outmans a Tom Brady or Manning Brother in the NFL let me know until then I'm going back to sleep. Oh yeah, was that his "Running" shoulder that was hurt in the loss to Ga? You all act like he pulled a ham or something. Superman had a bruise. I bet he gets hit harder than that by his roomate.



So here's how each QB likes to spend time off the field:


----------



## chadair (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> When he outmans a Tom Brady or Manning Brother in the NFL let me know until then I'm going back to sleep. :


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gaddimo75 said:


> where was he for the SEC championship and BCS National Championship this past season. Man you guys put way too much on that Heisman. When he outmans a Tom Brady or Manning Brother in the NFL let me know until then I'm going back to sleep. Oh yeah, was that his "Running" shoulder that was hurt in the loss to Ga? You all act like he pulled a ham or something. Superman had a bruise. I bet he gets hit harder than that by his roomate.
> 
> 
> 
> So here's how each QB likes to spend time off the field:




Yes Sir......Go Stafford..........


Ima gonna say this.........

If it was me, the Star QB For Ga..... Man, id be partying, and buying stock in Rubber made materials.  Cause ya know how he has it......


For Tebow, Don't Get me wrong, Kid is good, there aint nothing to be said bout that..... If he can keep from getting hurt, he will go to the NFL.....

But check this, he got smacked by the dawgs, i mean, lets just be honest here, he got smoked, could not get out and run, b.c he was smoked, could not get a pass off, b.c he got smoked...........

Again, he is a great athlete. I will never deny that, but defense wins ball games, and when you got a D like the dawgs, well, you get SMOKED.......


----------

